# Coastal Turners Meet



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, my wife went up to Deer Park with me to the Turning Meeting but we got there too late to get in on any demos or discussions. I did make it in time to buy some raffle tickets(last ones) before the drawing started but I remained consistent with my raffle prize winnings........zippo....lol
We did have the opportunity to hear how the winning displays were done and I have to say they were all great. The one outstanding project was the platter which took first in the advanced(??) category. A young couple has a beautiful wedding gift coming. 
Had I known the format we'd have made it there earlier to spend time talking with the folks more. And, maybe even meeting up with the 2coolers who were there.
My wife suggested I should have grabbed the mike and called out the 2coolers.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hooked....sorry I missed you guys! I did meet Trodery(Terry) and we had a good visit. They had a good turnout with several machines running and a lot of chips flying. DuckBuster (David) had his shop in great shape and everyone seemed to enjoy the morning. I figured there were 60-80 people attending. This was a good time to see some of the better turners in Texas under one roof. I donated to that raffle with nothing to show too! Here are some pics of the different turnings.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Glad you posted up the pictures. They show some of the nice work folks displayed. There were several unique pieces including the three on the right in your third picture. It was good to hear the discriptions of the pieces. There was one that was particularly interesting -- don't really know how to describe it -- the 'partial circle' with the burned outer portion with carving on the interior. 
Good stuff.

Bob


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bob...some of these turners are 'out of the box' with their ideas. I always enjoy seeing what other turners are putting out. Some of the pieces I can figure out how it was done....other's, I have no idea! lol


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I made it out with my husband and my son. We are all interested in turning and plan on joining the group. Seeing all those beautiful pieces makes me want to run out to the shop right now. Don't know if I can support both my fishing habit and a woodworking habit though.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Glad you posted up the pictures. They show some of the nice work folks displayed. There were several unique pieces including the three on the right in your third picture. It was good to hear the discriptions of the pieces. There was one that was particularly interesting -- don't really know how to describe it -- the 'partial circle' with the burned outer portion with carving on the interior.
> Good stuff.
> 
> Bob


Hooked...the one you are describing was my favorite. The guy who made it said to him it looked like a Nautilus Shell, I tend to aggree. I did think it was beautiful.

GalvBay....It was a pleasure meeting you! Thanks for spending some time with me and explaining a few things. I'll get with you real soon and let you tell me what I need to buy to get started.

DuckBuster....It was also a pleasure meeting you. Thanks for the catalog.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! We had more 2coolers than I thought! Sorry I missed you guys. jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey Hooked...is this the piece you were talking about?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Trodery -- yes, that's the one.
Sorry we didn't get there early enough to meet you folks.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here are some more pics of the meeting.

http://gulfcoastwoodturners.org/GALLERIES/MeetingGalleries/2007/February/index.html


----------

